
Welcome to Windows 8 – The Consumer Preview - Garbage
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/02/29/welcome-to-windows-8-the-consumer-preview.aspx
======
mackyinc
Thanks for the share, will try this one out.

